# François Couperin: Pièces de violes, 1728



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jordi Savall / Ton Koopman / Arianne Maurette
François Couperin: Pièces de violes, 1728

Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music

Release DateOctober 22, 2012
Recording Location
L'Église Romane de Saint Lambert des Bois, Yvelines
LabelAlia Vox
FormatSuper Audio Hybrid CD
Duration43:36


----------

